# welcome Expat >> another fuel increase all over UAE



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

starting next Thrusday

20% increase on all the fuel types

and welcome to the UAE


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Reputable source if anyone was hoping it wasn't true: gulfnews : Petrol prices in UAE to go up by 20 fils

and 20fils not 20% (13% ish assuming 1.5Dhs/litre)

Lovely!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Still not even half the cost as back home....................


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Still not even half the cost as back home....................


Yep agreed Stew .... agree ..... better in most cases than $1.50 / litre back home .... or on the current exchange thats about 5 Dirhams / litre so still cheap by comparison ..._. (I just won't say that too loud though or else someone will see it as even more of a cash cow)_

The comment on the radio this morning was .... the UAE is already the dearest place in the GCC for fuel .... dunno, probably right.

Irrespective of what ever the excuse put up by those responsible, any chance this is there in an effort to cover the billions of debt that DXB has ... :eyebrows: ..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

stewart said:


> Still not even half the cost as back home....................


Why should the price back home even factor into the discussion.

Do retailers in Australia charge prices for Kangaroo meat based on prices in Dubai?

Its strange how Bahrain and Oman, who earn so much less through oil revenues than the UAE, can continue to provide cheap fuel to their population.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Why should the price back home even factor into the discussion.
> 
> Do retailers in Australia charge prices for Kangaroo meat based on prices in Dubai?
> 
> *Its strange how Bahrain and Oman, who earn so much less through oil revenues than the UAE, can continue to provide cheap fuel to their population.*


*
*
Not really ..... Obviously their not as greedy is more the point!

_Oh and by the way !! .... Yuck !!!!, who buys Kangaroo meat for their personal consumption anywhere. People in Australia certainly don't ... we might at the most use it to feed our dogs but thats definitely it !! ... You've obviously been looking at too many do gooder promo flicks !!?_


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Do retailers in Australia charge prices for Kangaroo meat based on prices in Dubai?
> Why would Australia want to...........................?
> 
> Its strange how Bahrain and Oman, who earn so much less through oil revenues than the UAE, can continue to provide cheap fuel to their population.


Kangaroo meat. Bland tasteless only good as dogs meat.
Any way Al Ain has its own Kangaroo farm so they can charge what ever price they want in the UAE.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Kangaroo meat. Bland tasteless only good as dogs meat.
> Any way Al Ain has its own Kangaroo farm so they can charge what ever price they want in the UAE.


Al Ain has a Kangaroo farm??  Could we have an expat forum field trip to this farm?? :eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Al Ain has a Kangaroo farm??  Could we have an expat forum field trip to this farm?? :eyebrows:


As long as we have a good supply of ammo with us .... :laser: .. :car: .. :eyebrows: .... probably cost too much in fuel now to get there ...... and now ..... :focus:


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

What I meant was that stuff will generally be cheaper in their country of origin.

Oil and foodstuff are 2 different items, yet, it beggars belief how most oil producers can have cheap petrol yet some of them can't.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> What I meant was that stuff will generally be cheaper in their country of origin.
> 
> Oil and foodstuff are 2 different items, yet, it beggars belief how most oil producers can have cheap petrol yet some of them can't.


Australia is an oil producing country.

Also, the UAE is broke, it needs as much revenue as it can get, if raising fuel prices a little bit gives them enough money to finish the road improvements they've started and abandoned because the coffers are empty then I'm all for it. It's not like we're taxed on anything else.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Considering how they've raised the price on certain food items by upto 130% back home, I think a 13% hike in fuel prices is quite feasible. Will we really feel the pinch? I don't think so.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Al Ain has a Kangaroo farm??  Could we have an expat forum field trip to this farm?? :eyebrows:


Could be;
chuck the tinnies in the esky and on the bus we could go


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A day out in Al Ain could be fun (yeah I know, off topic and all that), Now a bus with driver, Al Ain Zoo, Lunch, Kangaroo/Camel farm and sleep on the way back.

I hope you guys have HUGE coolboxes....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Considering how they've raised the price on certain food items by upto 130% back home, I think a 13% hike in fuel prices is quite feasible. Will we really feel the pinch? I don't think so.


Quite. Even with a 13/14% price increase petrol is still cheap, relative to most other countries.
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Australia is an oil producing country.
> 
> Also, the UAE is broke, it needs as much revenue as it can get, if raising fuel prices a little bit gives them enough money to finish the road improvements they've started and abandoned because the coffers are empty then I'm all for it. It's not like we're taxed on anything else.


Yes but barrel prices still governed by opec.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Yes but barrel prices still governed by opec.


Ah yeh Stewy ...... but when you own your own cows most times your not going to buy your milk somewhere else are you ....   

I think you will find the _"brothers"_ here in the ME (Gulf States) look after each other fairly well ..


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Ah yeh Stewy ...... but when you own your own cows most times your not going to buy your milk somewhere else are you ....
> 
> I think you will find the _"brothers"_ here in the ME (Gulf States) look after each other fairly well ..


Yep that is for sure.
They even control our oil prices.
No win situation.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> *Australia is an oil producing country.*
> 
> Also, the UAE is broke, it needs as much revenue as it can get, if raising fuel prices a little bit gives them enough money to finish the road improvements they've started and abandoned because the coffers are empty then I'm all for it. It's not like we're taxed on anything else.


And how that abraids every Australian ....

The governement there base there oil price royalties on the Singapore Crude price for what ever reason .... :confused2: ... so whats all that about .... :confused2:

Simplistically put, same as governments etc anywhere else .... they like to rip off the public .... why ??? 

Well ... they can .... there's a cash cow ...... so what can the consumer say or do .... they have cars .... they want and have to drive ... come in spinner ... here comes the never ending cash cow !! ....

As an aside and to this day, I have never gotten an answer yet in Australia as to why diesel costs more there than ULP etc when it costs way less to produce ....

A friend/work collegue that I work with used to be in with the legal department of " .... one of the international heavy weights" .... he's telling me that they even after all costs produce the fuel for pennies .... way way less than what is paid at the pump ...

In all of this, I was talking with a couple of my students today when they brought up the topic re this ......._ (who as it turns out also hail from Oman ) _... The fuel price there is almost within a couple of fills of what it was 12 years ago when I first went there ....

You do the maths !!!

They're all there to rip you off and thats the bottom line .... 

What do you get back no matter where you ask the questions world wide ..... Yep that's right ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... total silence !

No matter how you want to look at it .... corporate rich get richer and the rest .... bug#er off !


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

I totally agree on raising prices ..

>> Less traffic LOOL


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

DubaiCharmer said:


> I totally agree on raising prices ..
> 
> >> Less traffic LOOL


Yea sure, as if we saw a decrease in traffic over the last 3 months, its been the same....


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Yea sure, as if we saw a decrease in traffic over the last 3 months, its been the same....


I believe it would make a change ..


But it needs time ,, chill an wait and ill remind u when the increase reaches 1DH not 20fils lool 

:ranger:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If people have to be somewhere they'll still travel, no matter the cost. The metro is fine, but it is of no use to many people.
-


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If people have to be somewhere they'll still travel, no matter the cost. The metro is fine, but it is of no use to many people.
> -


Precisely.

The ones who drive aimlessly looking to kill time are almost always very well off, and so they wouldnt care for such increases.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If people have to be somewhere they'll still travel, no matter the cost. The metro is fine, but it is of no use to many people.
> -


Emmmm not the price of transpertation 


Lemme put it this way , Fuel goes up , everythin else goes up with it .. 
everythin becomes more costy .. lol


:ranger:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Prices here do not seem to be tied to fuel costs the same way they are in other places. 

How far is it really to get from the port to the malls?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Prices here do not seem to be tied to fuel costs the same way they are in other places.
> 
> :



Erm, just spend a couple of years more , and you will see its very much tied.

When we saw the last big increase (~30%) back in 2005, prices of everything from restaurant meals to clothing to taxis went up.

They also increased when the dollar fell in value vs the Euro/Pound in 2008/09

Of course once the dollar gained in value, prices never fell !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

This is the second fuel price hike this year so the overall increase has been just over 25%. I think if you believe that this will have any effect on the number of cars on the road you are on the wrong planet as in real world terms it is still cheap fuel. 
If Dubai is serious about cutting cars on the road they should try to make the Metro a little more than a tourist attraction. What sort of Mickey Mouse system only opens at 2pm on potentially its busiest day and what comedy that you can get to both main airport terminals but not take your suitcase. 
The only upside that I can see to the fuel hike is that it effects everyone and is not just another one of the expat taxes which seem to be dreamt up!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Erm, just spend a couple of years more , and you will see its very much tied.
> 
> When we saw the last big increase (~30%) back in 2005, prices of everything from restaurant meals to clothing to taxis went up.
> 
> ...


I was just implying that things are terribly expensive here and the fuel is dirt cheap...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was just implying that things are terribly expensive here and the *fuel is dirt cheap*...



No , its not dirt cheap. It may be "dirt cheap" for western expats on huge packages, but for 75% of the population, its priced normally, neither expensive, nor "dirt cheap", just like clothing, eating out, etc.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

Not in Dubai yet, coming out early September. But what is the actual cost of fuel per litre at the moment?

Craig


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I think things do not actually go well in Dubai, as some newspapers scream and boost independently (!)


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Hi
> 
> Not in Dubai yet, coming out early September. But what is the actual cost of fuel per litre at the moment?
> 
> Craig


about 1.83 Dhs for a litre of 95 RON unleaded. About 32p.

Put it this way, I commute in a car which gets 17mpg 200miles each day and the cost of fuel is only about 50 quid a week. Costs me a bit more than commuting 2 miles in London used to on the tube but I get my nice comfy car and go a hell of a lot further!

Apparently the UAE has the most expensive fuel in the GCC too!


----------

